# Ｖａｐｏｒｗａｖｅ  Ｔｈｒｅａｄ



## Sar (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you guys into listening to music that reminds you of an abandoned shopping mall in the 80? 
Elevator music your jam? 
How about capitalist aesthetics? Then this is a thread for you!

Pretty much just post vaporwave music you like or artwork of an aesthetic nature.
Not sure what vaporwave is? Look here!

Here are some favourites from all sorts:

[yt]ZS96BuiZDag[/yt]
[yt]uDD1abhpDAs[/yt]
[yt]_1XLhh3xLdM[/yt]
[yt]WYvji5AXOfk[/yt]
[yt]HSMaB_Fzks0[/yt]
[yt]2N0T2ghW44o[/yt]
[yt]6p2ji4z-b98[/yt]
[yt]vG9E6WdJhdc[/yt]


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: ï»¿ï¼¶ï½ï½ï½ï½’ï½—ï½ï½–ï½…  ï¼´ï½ˆï½’ï½…ï½ï½„*

Com Truise and Macintosh Plus come to mind. It's ok, sometimes I feel it tries too hard

Com Truise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOhpjcvtyVE

Macintosh Plus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcsYSJwewWk


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: ï»¿ï¼¶ï½ï½ï½ï½’ï½—ï½ï½–ï½…  ï¼´ï½ˆï½’ï½…ï½ï½„*



Maugryph said:


> Macintosh Plus


Disgustingly overrated meme album.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liking the use of the OP title font. Very appropriate for the topic. Righteous avatar, too.


As an 80s retro-nut it was only a matter of time when I was going to be exposed to Vaporwave.

When I found a Vaporwave website, it was so OVERWHELMING. There were SO MANY groups, each with multiple albums with many tracks. I'd hazard that there were over a thousand!

I don't know where to start. Are the OP vids the top recommendations?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2015)

>Listening to vaporwave unironically
kek


----------



## Sar (Aug 24, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I don't know where to start. Are the OP vids the top recommendations?



This has a bunch of them to look into. But yeah, these are pretty approachable albums.

On that subject, this is a pretty nice mix. Mixes like this are good when you can't decide what to listen to whilst drawing.

[yt]OF5e6MoNfWg[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 24, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/cU8HrO7XuiE[/video]
My jam of the week


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 24, 2016)

I've basically been making Vaporwave the whole time. Love it. 

It's an art movement similar to dadaism that updates the libertarian dystopia found in "Brave New World" to modern times, including "nostalgia" and "memes" as oppressive elements. I just love the hyper irony and nihilism that Vaporwave consists of. So cathartic!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 26, 2016)

This might be a good place to post this. i wasn't sure exactly where Vaporwave came from.
As for what's in my current playlist:
Maitro's 'Dragonball Wave' is worth a listen just for the intro track and 'Buruma'.


----------



## okay (Mar 6, 2016)

vaporwave is such a weird thing for me. like it's definitely treated as a joke and it's super ingrained in most of the stuff i've seen, like the genre itself is tongue-in-cheek and i feel like i'm supposed to like it ironically, but i don't really? vaporwave reminds me of home. where i was from got hit by the recession super hard, so dying malls, late 90s/early 2000s retail spaces, and shitty computer programs and knick-knacks found at garage sales are such a part of me, and vaporwave feels like it is exactly that. i gotta look into it more because i feel like i still know like nothing about it. but i'm definitely interested in it. my roommate lost their mind when that big release of old K-mart music made it's way around online.

on the note of vaporwave art, pitch-present has a lot of stuff that fits that description, fashion, design, fine-art, etc. maybe you guys would be into that. http://pitch-present.com/


----------



## Jinoki (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been listening to vaporwave for 2 years, it's kinda strange to see all different kinds of people who are also into it.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

It's hard to tell if these have been posted or not since a lot of the links here are broken for me but:


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

Vaporwave always reminded me of playing my old Sega Genesis with a broken cord when I was young; playing Sonic 1 and fiddling around with the cord, watching it flicker to its oversaturated colored form on my parents fuzzy tube TV.

Later down the road that nostalgia came hand in hand with my copyleft views and I made a collaboration with an internet friend:


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 19, 2016)

To me, Vaporwave is a drug that takes you for a very pleasant and enjoyable ride through a trippy world of montages of 80s/90s culture references and computer graphics, without the side effects. I love it.
Here's some of my favs:














__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fanftn%2Fl-i-q-u-i-d-f-l-o-o-r-i-n-g


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsunglessessystem%2Fsunburnt


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> To me, Vaporwave is a drug that takes you for a very pleasant and enjoyable ride through a trippy world of montages of 80s/90s culture references and computer graphics, without the side effects. I love it.
> Here's some of my favs:



R e a l l y dig that first one


----------

